# Lti & lta



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]وردني تساؤل من احد الأخوة حول الفرق بين:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]LTI & LTA[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وحسب معلوماتي والمراجع التي رأيتها بأن لها نفس المعنى وهو:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أي عمل يؤدي لجرح أو مرض مهني يمنع العامل من العمل بعد الحادث[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lost Time Incident (LTI) / Lost Time Accident (LTA)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Any injury or occupational illness that prevents a person from performing their assigned duties on the day after the incident[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] وهناك المعدل:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]LTIF:[/FONT]
وهو عدد LTI المسجل لمجموعة عمال خلال مليون ساعة عمل لهم​ 

*[FONT=&quot]Lost Time Injury Frequency (LTIF)[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Number of LTIs recorded for a group of workers, per million hours worked by that group. [/FONT]

​ [FONT=&quot]وهل هناك بعض الشركات تستخدمهم كمعيارين مختلفين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فهل لدى الأخوة أي معلومات أخرى لنصل للرد الصحيح 100 % لتساؤل الأخ[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مع تحياتي[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## amir4179 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذى الكريم المهندس غسان،
اسمح لى بالإجتهاد عسانا نرد الرد الوافى على سؤال الأخ الفاضل
بحثت كثيرا على الإنترنت عن الفرق بين lti و lta ووجدت أن لدينا حالتين وكلتاهما صحيحتين

1- فى مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية: يتم التعامل مع المصطلحين على أنهما مترادفين وهذا ما تؤكده أغلب المراجع 

2- فى مجال قضايا تعويضات العمال: يصبح هناك فرق قانونى بين المصطلحين طبقاً لقوانين تعويضات العمال الأمريكية ، حيث يعنى مصطلح lti أى اصابة تؤدى لتغيب العامل أكثر من 3 ايام وتستدعى استخدام نموذج الأوشا رقم 200 .

أرجو أن تكون هذه الإجابة مفيده 
خالص احترامى لكم وللسادة الأعضاء الكرام


----------



## sayed00 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى غسان و اخى امير

التعريف الى طرحتة اخى غسان و الخاص ب الـ lti صحيح مع الفرق فى الاختصار و هو lost time injury و ليس lost time incident 

و دعنى اوضح الفرق بين

lti - lost time injury
and
lta - lost time accident

lost time accident - accident that cause lost time cases
lost time injury - work related injury that prevent inury person to perform his duty next day

طيب اية الفرق بينهم؟

ممكن حادث واحد ينتج عنى اصابة او اكثر من اصابة عمل ينتج عنها فقدان ساعات عمل

بمعنى 
we can have one lta - that have more than lti

و هذه لها معدل و الاخرى لها معدل اخر

ارجو ان اكون وضحت


----------



## safety113 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع
لي توضيح هام هنا
lti تعني الوقت الضائع لاي شخص نتيجة اصابة معينة
lta تعني الوقت الضائع لاكثر من شخص او ممكن ان يكون تراكبي اي يكون معطل لعمل معدة او الة ادى لتعطل اوضياع وقت اشخاص
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت وهو نفس رأي المعلم سيد
شكرا مرة اخرى وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم أخ سيد هي injury ولكن نتيجة السرعة كتبتها *incident
مشكور على تنبيهي
*


----------

